# Style Appreciation Thread



## Barette

I was just at Barnes and Noble reading a book about 20 women and their influence on fashion, and I took a few photos while in there (cause I'm too broke to afford the book) of the women I was simply struck by. Their beauty, all that. If y'all have noticed me or my avatars, you'll know I worship women who either have style, poise, beauty, or sexiness. Maybe even that right type of vulgarity (like Jayne Mansfield, <3 her).

So this is a style appreciation thread. Post photos of women or men who you just admire for their poise, style, etc, etc. Or, whatever. IDK the point of this thread really. I just mostly want this to post pretty pictures of old Hollywood stars that I find or vintage people whose style I admire.

I'll start with Grace Kelly. She had a style and icy poise that I just adore. And she chose all the clothing for her films, maybe someone else styled them, but she chose them. Like that wonderful tulle skirt and v-neck sweater she wore in Rear Window. She was a world class beauty with the most stunning bone structure, as well.




























And it is my life's dream to own a "kelly" bag


----------



## Barette

I like Anita Pallenberg, she was a pretty badass lady with a pretty badass style all her own. I love the '60s.


----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## Barette

Anita Ekberg. ***** was hot. She could rock the **** out of anything you put her in. Sexy without being cheap.


----------



## Barette

Marilyn Monroe. I know she was no Jackie O, but I still love her hair and makeup and that she always had to look impeccable. I love that she went without a girdle and had everything hug her curves. Her hair always was fantastic, her hair and makeup were always so gorgeous. The curled blonde silkish hair with the simple eyes and red lips. I love a woman that oozes sexuality like that. I know, I'm so cliched having a hard on for her.


























Can the whole scarf and sunglasses combo PLEASE come back in style? Or that I wouldn't look like a nerd wearing it?


----------



## Barette

bellejar said:


> Flappers in the 1920's


Speaking of 1920s, Myrna Loy was gorgeous


----------



## tbyrfan

Audrey Hepburn: clean-cut and tailored.


----------



## Dissonance

Look at dat style.


----------



## lyric




----------



## pythonesque

Romy Schneider - she has that perfect blend of innocence, beauty, and warmth that I've never seen in anyone else. Princess Charlotte of Monaco reminds me a bit of a modern version of her.





































Hedy Lamarr, the mathematical beauty.



















Soprano Anna Moffo.










And you can't really see it from this angle (it's the best picture I could find), but Claude Rains looks really swell with an eye patch.


----------



## probably offline

Marlene Dietrich is one of my role models. I love her mix of masculine and feminine and flawless appearance(and her sass and beauty). She is a goddess.


----------



## ohgodits2014

Barette said:


> I took a few photos while in there (cause I'm too broke to afford the book)


Sounds like something that should be illegal.


----------



## Barette

pythonesque said:


> Hedy Lamarr, the mathematical beauty.]


Oh yes, she was incredible.



rednosereindeer said:


> Sounds like something that should be illegal.


I meant I took a picture of the photos I liked, with my phone, lol.



probably offline said:


> Marlene Dietrich is one of my role models. I love her mix of masculine and feminine and flawless appearance(and her sass and beauty). She is a goddess.


I love Marlene Dietrich, and her sass reminds me of Bette Davis, who was also pretty awesome. Oh and Barbara Stanwyck, she was a cool chick.


----------



## Barette

Bianca Jagger


































Can someone transport me back into the '70s?


----------



## LONDN

<<<Sorry, edited post because i want to get off this forum thanks, LONDN>>>


----------



## Brasilia

Greta Garbo

And look she has social anxiety in all these silent films ;_;


----------



## Heyoki

Cool thread.


----------



## elvin jones




----------



## elvin jones




----------



## elvin jones




----------



## elvin jones




----------



## elvin jones




----------



## elvin jones




----------



## elvin jones




----------



## 5STARGeneral

*8)Me LOL *


----------



## MindOverMood

I would wear everything elvin has posted.


----------



## elvin jones




----------



## elvin jones

MindOverMood said:


> I would wear everything elvin has posted.


What I've realized is that appearance is very important. For whatever reason people automatically assume that you are more intelligent, wealthier, more educated, etc, etc if you dress nice.

It's a shallow world but we still have to live in it. So I choose to attempt to dress nice.

I follow this tumblr for fashion ideas. That's where the photos are from.

http://brokeandbespoke.tumblr.com/


----------



## kast

Marlon Brando


----------



## kast

The "teddy girls" of the 1950s.


----------



## elvin jones




----------



## Barette

MindOverMood said:


> I would wear everything elvin has posted.


Hell, so would I, those are great clothes.

I'm gonna start getting more late '60s/ early '70s inspired clothing, I'm starting to love the **** out of it. I really like Jane Birkin's style.


























































I LOVE the first photo. The short romper with the long sleeves and collared top and belt with the loafers and tall socks. I'm loving the hell out of it. I need to save that in my brain and copy it.


----------



## Barette

Jean Shrimpton. I love the **** out of this photo










The hair, the makeup, her bone structure... love it all.


----------



## Barette

Edie Sedgwick was a cool lady


----------



## Barette

I need to consult my '60s fashion trends book next time I'm shopping because I seriously need to emulate it. Like, I'm totally loving the hell out of it. I might go '70s at some point, but I think that can only be pulled off when I'm older. Right now, I'm gonna go '60s. I'm already doing '60s/'70s inspired makeup sometimes (I love that they just piled on the eye shadow), but I'm gonna take it to the next level. I'm gonna start doing my hair, too. More '60s. Like, Priscilla Presley/Brigitte Bardot inspired. Only not as big.










Like, I just love that.

And this

































The hair and makeup back then were just so sexy.

I'm trying to figure out my style and it's hard because I have no money. You can't really develop your style when you can't afford anything. It's hard emulating a time period too, because 99% of the time it just looks try-hard. Especially since the fashions looked hot on those women cause... they were hot. I'm not. But **** it, I'm trying anyway.

Edit: I'm getting my hair cut soon and I'm seriously gonna bring this photo below to the salon because I want to do this hair do! God I LOVE how Brigitte Bardot did her hair back then. Course I don't look like her so I need to do it more low key, I couldn't pull that off with my face, but damn I want it all the same.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

I've always loved skinhead fashion (not the culture). Well everything except the actual shaved heads. 

Also, elvin jones, you have incredible taste!


----------



## Barette

Heyoki said:


> Cool thread.


Thanks!


----------



## ACCV93

Barette you have such good taste :b lol Grace Kelly x1000.

Speaking of Jane Birkin, how about Charlotte?










Ingrid Berman










James Dean of course lol


----------



## Barette

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> I've always loved skinhead fashion (not the culture). Well everything except the actual shaved heads.


I like it too. The people who dress that way seem like aholes, but I still like it (cause it's a fashion movement, right? not just like actual skinhead-skinheads?).

I love Kristen Stewart in W Magazine.










































I need to find a hair and makeup person who can transform me like that.


----------



## ACCV93

Barette said:


> I love Kristen Stewart in W Magazine.
> 
> I need to find a hair and makeup person who can transform me like that.


Kristen Stewart can pull so many different styles off.


----------



## Barette

ACCV93 said:


> Kristen Stewart can pull so many different styles off.


She really can be a chameleon. She needs to go back to this though


















She looked SO soft and pretty. As compared to:










Not so soft, and not so pretty.


----------



## kast

Barette said:


> Not so soft, and not so pretty.


I think they call that style the Lohan inspired meth-chic.


----------



## Barette

She's got total meth-face going on there. I've heard it called heroin chic. Either way it is not a good look. I don't know why she rejects her prettiness. Like those blonde photos, she looked so lovely. Yet, she prefers meth face. I don't get it at all.


----------



## lizzy19




----------



## ACCV93

Barette said:


> She's got total meth-face going on there. I've heard it called heroin chic. Either way it is not a good look. I don't know why she rejects her prettiness. Like those blonde photos, she looked so lovely. Yet, she prefers meth face. I don't get it at all.


lol maybe its cause she doesn't feel it suits her personality, the look she had before :stu imo though she looks good in almost every style.










But wow she looks like a full grown woman here ^


----------



## TheTraveler

I love women whom dress elegant or business casual. They can always colide.

http://http://static.tuttogratis.it/donna/fotogallery/628X0/101247/camicia-con-profili-scuri.jpg
http://http://allfinds.org/pict/women/1/120.jpg

I typed in google elegant women and you know what I got? women in bras. Man has this country fallen.


----------



## probably offline

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> I've always loved skinhead fashion (not the culture). Well everything except the actual shaved heads.


Me too! Also, teddy girls.

Since elvin jones posted pictures of outfits, here are some things I'm drooling over atm, and part of my style that I like:
































































Ps. I _like_ that Kristen Stewart refuses to be a blonde bombshell(even if I'm not a huge fan of heroin chic as a concept).


----------



## kiirby

probably offline said:


> Since elvin jones posted pictures of outfits, here are some things I'm drooling over atm, and part of my style that I like:


What's up with those shoes, I don't get it?


----------



## probably offline

kiirby said:


> What's up with those shoes, I don't get it?


The shoes was just what she wore in the lookbook pictures, showing the whole collection. I wasn't referring to the shoes (although it _is_ still ~in trend~ to wear sneakers and stuff to dressier things, heh).

Also, I like that skirt(I wish I saw more of the top)


----------



## probably offline

This is so gorgeous(Chloe Pre-Fall 2013)










(tell me if I'm getting too off-topic, Barette ;_; )

To stay on-topic, here's another one of my favourites(which have already been mentioned)

Brooksie(Louise Brooks)










Greta Garbo



















Anjelica Huston





































Mia Farrow


----------



## Barette

probably offline said:


> (tell me if I'm getting too off-topic, Barette ;_; )


No such thing in this thread! It's anything you guys want to post, I really had no purpose for it. Post whatever relates to fashion/style that you guys want. Outfits, people, designers, anything.

And I totally love Mia Farrow and Anjelica Huston.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Barette said:


> She really can be a chameleon. She needs to go back to this though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked SO soft and pretty. As compared to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so soft, and not so pretty.


Is it weird that I find her more attractive as a junky than a radiant blonde?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

ACCV93 said:


> Barette you have such good taste :b lol Grace Kelly x1000.
> 
> Speaking of Jane Birkin, how about Charlotte?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingrid Berman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Dean of course lol


Charlotte Birkin is just lovely.


----------



## probably offline

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> Is it weird that I find her more attractive as a junky than a radiant blonde?


I do too. I prefer bad girls.

(drugs are bad, etc)


----------



## pythonesque

I think Esther Quek has great style.





































And Katherine Moennig...well, it's more her 'vibe' than her fashion sense, really.


----------



## pythonesque

Barette said:


> Jean Shrimpton. I love the **** out of this photo


Yes! My favourite picture of The Shrimp: 
(Looks like it could be out of a horror movie.)










Also - Pattie Boyd, George Harrison's first wife. I have a mad crush on her in her heydays.


----------



## cosmicslop

My future children will be dressed like this


----------



## AllToAll

I don't know much about fashion or style icons, but I do know what I like... so now I'm going to appreciate... what I like.

Those shoes and that purse... gah, I can't afford any of it.


----------



## probably offline

;_;

I love this thread and I had to stop myself from posting more videos


----------



## AllToAll

^That dress on 2:49 is stunning.


----------



## MrQuiet76

5STARGeneral said:


> *8)Me LOL *


awesome style dude! i'm really diggin the raptors hat too


----------



## probably offline

clothes, hair









also, dat 40's hair


----------



## elvin jones




----------



## elvin jones




----------



## elvin jones




----------



## Barette

probably offline said:


>


I love '40s hair. I've tried so hard to get it styled like that but I suck too hard at hairstyling.


----------



## catcharay

Well I know this is not timeless fashion but I put Nicky Hilton's style because I will almost always like her casual sense of fashion when browsing through magazines etc.


----------



## .95596

I really like preppy/ivy league style with a dash of hipster.

I dress nice, but don't have the means to dress as nice as I want to. I dress like this guy a bit, but my clothes aren't well fit all over.


----------



## lisbeth

I like this thread.


----------



## .95596




----------



## .95596

Some early 1980s preppie goodness:


----------



## probably offline




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Nexus777

Well obviously I am into goth-metal and a little bit punky styles.....I hate most "modern" fashion though, but some female models are ok (but mostly much too thin for my liking)

Andrew Edltrich:



















Fields OTN










Skinny Puppy










P.Lost










RAMMSTEIN ! Ein Mensch brennt ! 









Mostly musicians it seems in my case.......women maybe later..

Edit: Whow, people posted some really ugly styles in this thread LOL, I would never run around like that, seems most here are really "conservative" it seems...


----------



## Nexus777

MindOverMood said:


> I would wear everything elvin has posted.


I would rather die :teeth


----------



## MindOverMood

Nexus777 said:


> I would rather die :teeth


Say goodnight


----------



## Nexus777

GOOD Night, btw, nice style in your pic


----------



## matmad94

*ok prepare for my weird fashion inspirations*


----------



## .95596

Preppie goodness


----------



## beastylex

my girl








don't get me started on grace kelly in rear window








bernadette peters is literally so cute, especially in the jerk. i just want to kiss her omg


----------



## beastylex

i live a molly ringwald appreciation life 























oh no here we go
















and


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Owl-99

^ I see no style there whatsoever!


----------



## Barette

beastylex said:


> don't get me started on grace kelly in rear window


I love her in To Catch A Thief, too.


----------



## matmad94

tannasg said:


> ^ I see no style there whatsoever!


Fyi style can be what ever you want it to be.


----------



## Owl-99

matmad94 said:


> Fyi style can be what ever you want it to be.


Probably why it looks crap.


----------



## Barette

tannasg said:


> Probably why it looks crap.


If you have a real opinion, then share it. But don't criticize or insult other people's taste for no good reason.


----------



## .95596




----------



## probably offline

dun curr


----------



## noyadefleur

Francoise Hardy most definitely. Simple, but totally adorable. :heart




























I love her makeup in this one, and I really wish my hair looked like that!


----------



## probably offline

20's 20's 20's


----------



## .95596

1820's anyone?


----------



## mezzoforte

Yeha Leung. :heart


----------



## BrookeHannigan




----------



## Barette

Penelope Tree


----------



## Reclus

The 1820s? A drab period for men's fashion. The 1720s+
were much more lively:


















Dandy? Or...










- pirate?

The colours were much more lively than today, and the cuts were daring. What man would dare wear this in public nowadays?










Back in the days when you weren't considered a pansy if you wore flowers:










And men went to battle dressed like this:


----------



## probably offline




----------



## .95596

Edwardian Fashion


----------



## Brasilia

what's will all the Hitler youth haircuts people are having these days??

anyway...


















^ I thought they're not trying to attract attention...meant to be humble...


----------



## Brasilia

I like the 18th century, a time when people made an effort, albeit pointless since people were dying left right and centre.


----------



## Barette

probably offline said:


>


Holy **** that guy's legs are frightening. I didn't know it was possible to have that little muscle mass without having a degenerative disease.



shyguy1990 said:


> Edwardian Fashion


I need to get a corset.


----------



## probably offline

Barette said:


> Holy **** that guy's legs are frightening. I didn't know it was possible to have that little muscle mass without having a degenerative disease.


Maybe he does and now you've hurt his feewings.


----------



## .95596

Barette said:


> Holy **** that guy's legs are frightening. I didn't know it was possible to have that little muscle mass without having a degenerative disease.
> 
> I need to get a corset.


They still make 'em, though some take it to the extreme a bit:


----------



## probably offline




----------



## AllToAll

BCBG


----------



## thislittlegirl




----------



## thislittlegirl

thislittlegirl said:


>


I forgot to mention, kudos to anyone who knows who this is.


----------



## Zeppelin

I really like grunge fashion, and late 60's/ early 70's fashion with bell bottoms and all.

This is how I currently dress. It's "grunge" I guess.
















I wouldn't mind dressing somewhat similar to these guys if it was in style.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## renegade disaster

like both of these tops, not so keen on the pattern on trousers,shorts.


----------



## renegade disaster

some more streetwear, I like this for womens.



















also like this bomber jacket by mademe


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Barette

Dita said:


> Dita Von Teese has the most perfect clothing/make up style.


I agree, I agree so hard. I love Dita.


----------



## Barette

Zeppelin said:


> I really like grunge fashion, and late 60's/ early 70's fashion with bell bottoms and all.
> 
> This is how I currently dress. It's "grunge" I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind dressing somewhat similar to these guys if it was in style.


I love grunge, and for some reason I always thought men's fashion in the '70s was so attractive. Like, the longer hair, all that. Oh, and all the facial hair. The '70s was just a sexy time for women and men, really. And the '60s. And '50s and '40s.

I want men to start doing their hair like they did in the '40s/'50s/early 60s. Can all men start dressing like Don Draper? The side part, slick hair, skinny tie, well-tailored suit.


----------



## Barette

shyguy1990 said:


> They still make 'em, though some take it to the extreme a bit:


I'm actually considering corset training (not like that lady, though). That's why the waists looked so tiny in the '40s and around that time, everyone wore gurdles or corsets.


----------



## 0Blythe

Charlotte Kemp Muhl


----------



## elvin jones

0Blythe said:


> Charlotte Kemp Muhl


Wow. She's freaking cute as hell. Cuteness overload.


----------



## diamondheart89

Barette said:


> I like it too. The people who dress that way seem like aholes, but I still like it (cause it's a fashion movement, right? not just like actual skinhead-skinheads?).
> 
> I love Kristen Stewart in W Magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to find a hair and makeup person who can transform me like that.


Love her.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## AllToAll

How do you guys feel about platform sneakers? ... I kinda like them.









I love these.


----------



## Fruitcake

AllToAll said:


> How do you guys feel about platform sneakers? ... I kinda like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these.


I think platform sneakers are ridiculous but I love them. Those ones look more like wedges. They're cute. That last outfit is very pretty.


----------



## Fruitcake

galaxy1 said:


> also like this bomber jacket by mademe


Oh my... :mushy


----------



## ashli116

tbyrfan said:


> Audrey Hepburn: clean-cut and tailored.


I love everything about her!


----------



## AllToAll

I like this thread, so I'm bumping it.










I just think he's cute.


----------



## elvin jones

I like what he is wearing. I need to get myself some bowties. All I have are skinny ties. I need to switch it up.


----------



## Buerhle

I'd rather wear regular ties, but rarely do I wear a tie, so my opinion doesn't really count.


----------



## renegade disaster

Buerhle said:


> I'd rather wear regular ties, but rarely do I wear a tie, so my opinion doesn't really count.


it doesn't matter mate. you can still have an opinion  
I have opinions on womens clothes but i'd never wear them lol.

I feel the same,i'd rather wear a regular tie.


----------



## Barette

. OH MY GOD can someone PLEASE give me an Elie Saab dress? PLEASE?!?! Everything out of his label is just so feminine and incredible.


----------



## Barette

AllToAll said:


> I like this thread, so I'm bumping it.


Oh my, that outfit is adorable.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I wish I had a fashion sense.


----------



## Barette

ManOfFewWords said:


> I wish I had a fashion sense.


God, me too. I can recognize when other people put stuff together well or poorly, but I can't actually put together an outfit for the life of me.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## AllToAll

Barette said:


> . OH MY GOD can someone PLEASE give me an Elie Saab dress? PLEASE?!?! Everything out of his label is just so feminine and incredible.


That dress is...


----------



## probably offline




----------



## morrgie

nothings cuter than a girl who can pull off a baggy band tee


----------



## probably offline

Lee Miller is(was) a huge girl crush of mine. Her talent(as a photographer), her style and her beauty(I seriously don't need pron when there is leemillersnipplzgoogleit).


----------



## Buerhle

galaxy1 said:


> it doesn't matter mate. you can still have an opinion
> I have opinions on womens clothes but i'd never wear them lol.
> 
> I feel the same,i'd rather wear a regular tie.


T h a n k s 

I dig Andre from _the league_


----------



## probably offline




----------



## cafune




----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## Barette

I like your style, tbyrfan. Very clean and classy. Especially the last photo, I love '60s fashions. I wanna get myself a plaid mini skirt so badly.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## tbyrfan

Barette said:


> I like your style, tbyrfan. Very clean and classy. Especially the last photo, I love '60s fashions. I wanna get myself a plaid mini skirt so badly.


Thanks  I have 3 plaid miniskirts, but I have no idea what to wear them with without looking like a little schoolgirl :lol


----------



## Moochie

What kind of style are we talking here? I happen to adore one particular style but it would stand out here.. a lot.


----------



## username4me

I like this thread. I might mimic some of the style on here


----------



## ForBrighterDays




----------



## HustleRose

I like the sexy and semi-trashy look.


----------



## elvin jones

Love these shoes


----------



## Barette

HustleRose said:


> I like the sexy and semi-trashy look.


Me too. I'm a sucker for stuff that's kinda trashy, if I had the body for those clothes that's how I'd dress in the summer.


----------



## probably offline

I need these pixel pantyhose


----------



## Anyanka




----------



## Barette

I just bought these two items and I'm stoked. I got a compliment on the jacket already, first night I wore it out.



















(That dress is really cute in person, it has details not shown in the photo, and plus that photo makes it look dated cause of the ugly stockings and shoes, but it's actually really cute and retro in person).

I bought this shirt, too, I need something to wear it with though cause I like it so much.










The trim is actually a bright aqua kinda color in person.

I just wanted to show off my purchases cause I don't have people to show them off too except my mom, and she gives me a bit of a side eye cause of the price I pay for them.


----------



## joey22099

This is what I call style:


----------



## Barette

If you're gonna make a facetious and forgettable post, can you make it a normal size so it doesn't blow up the page?


----------



## joey22099

Barette said:


> If you're gonna make a facetious and forgettable post, can you make it a normal size so it doesn't blow up the page?


Please quote the post you are talking about, along with the picture.


----------



## AllToAll

I love this. It doesn't really match, but it still goes well together.









I just like the model...


----------



## kiirby




----------



## renegade disaster

AllToAll said:


> I love this. It doesn't really match, but it still goes well together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just like the model...


yea I like that. mismatching and a jumbled cute look.

looks nice to me.


----------



## probably offline

This coat is so cute. I want to run up to my beloved in a blueberry forest, wearing this(or maybe just sit alone in the forest eating blueberries with the bears and birds).


----------



## Barette

joey22099 said:


> Please quote the post you are talking about, along with the picture.


Dude, just make it smaller.


----------



## probably offline

The dress at 2.17-> is so gorgeous:


----------



## renegade disaster

^I quite like some of the jackets maison martin margiela did for h&m


----------



## catcharay

Barette said:


> I just bought these two items and I'm stoked. I got a compliment on the jacket already, first night I wore it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That dress is really cute in person, it has details not shown in the photo, and plus that photo makes it look dated cause of the ugly stockings and shoes, but it's actually really cute and retro in person).
> 
> I bought this shirt, too, I need something to wear it with though cause I like it so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trim is actually a bright aqua kinda color in person.
> 
> I just wanted to show off my purchases cause I don't have people to show them off too except my mom, and she gives me a bit of a side eye cause of the price I pay for them.


Totes digging your new jacket and blouse


----------



## probably offline

galaxy1 said:


> ^I quite like some of the jackets maison martin margiela did for h&m


Me too!


----------



## clair de lune

My go-to "uniform" is skinny jeans, a blousy top, and flats/boots, often worn with a top knot. On days when I feel like dressing up I mix it up a lot: retro-girly, sophisticated, urban and trendy...depends on my mood.

I'm quite fond of everything at Aritzia...*sigh*








^This plus a topknot + red lipstick = PERFECTION.


----------



## AllToAll

Oooh, I like the top knot+red lips combo. Personally, I don't feel like I'm cool enough to wear a leather jacket. :b


----------



## clair de lune

AllToAll said:


> Oooh, I like the top knot+red lips combo. Personally, I don't feel like I'm cool enough to wear a jacket. :b


Ooh I love this! Although I am not too fond of Balenciaga bags...:stu 
Don't be scared to try the jacket


----------



## Barette

How do people get confidence to wear w/e they want? I always feel so embarrassed when I do. I love girly/prissy stuff so I feel confident in the house, but like a douchebag as soon as I step outside.


----------



## HustleRose

Barette said:


> How do people get confidence to wear w/e they want? I always feel so embarrassed when I do. I love girly/prissy stuff so I feel confident in the house, but like a douchebag as soon as I step outside.


Oh God, that's exactly how I feel. I'll even wear lipstick inside my apartment, but feel like a fool when I go out...

It helps if I have somewhere to go as opposed to, you know, wearing really funky clothes and makeup to run errands. Like I feel people know I'm not really going out, so they're making fun of me. But if I'm going to a friend's or dinner I don't feel so insecure.

ETA: I want a jumpsuit!


----------



## probably offline




----------



## simian4455

HustleRose said:


> ETA: I want a jumpsuit!


This girl is a cutie!


----------



## AllToAll

I like knee-high socks, but I feel silly when I wear them...


----------



## probably offline

^
I wear them with docs/creepers and shorts/skirts. i don't give a **** <3

edit: speaking of which, I think I need this skirt


----------



## probably offline




----------



## kiirby

Sometimes I wonder whether I actually like the clothes or if I'm just in love with the girls wearing them. And then, when I think about it, I realise that there isn't really much of a difference.


----------



## probably offline

kiirby said:


>


hello dress(and bag)


----------



## thebluebeyond

any photos of people with fatter bodies with good style, or does it necessarily "hang" on having a super slim body on which to hang cool clothes, and money to buy what you want?


----------



## thebluebeyond

thebluebeyond said:


> any photos of people with fatter bodies with good style, or does it necessarily "hang" on having a super slim body on which to hang cool clothes, and money to buy what you want?


I mean I love all of this, except for maybe the t-shirt guy, cuz my ex-husband always I mean always wore a t-shirt and jeans, but it feels like looking at museum pieces, unattainable for most folk becuzz of the exquisite slimness and beauty of the models, and because most of us can't buy the stuff

but there's no harm in admiring, just wondering, and maybe I'll go looking.

I actually really like the coat Adele wore in her vid of Someone Like You, can't find a still shot, here's the vid:


----------



## elvin jones

kiirby said:


>


CUTE. Like when girls have shorter-medium hair. Like from chin to shoulder length.


----------



## AlchemyFire

I'm a little different :afr


----------



## probably offline

I really want this dress. I love the back, fabric and the details.










(this outfit is really... "me")

also,



















I love minimalism


----------



## thebluebeyond

AlchemyFire said:


> I'm a little different :afr


THAT is a killer corset, never seen one like it. And with a kilt? Sweet.


----------



## Raphael200

I know its old but I love it!I like mostly the upper part with short pants .


----------



## Brasilia

Smiling Tiger said:


>












shoulder pads :yes


----------



## deesonjame




----------



## probably offline




----------



## kiirby

probably offline said:


>


This outfit is so cute, I love those shirts. Though I'm not quite sure about the lipstick.


----------



## probably offline

kiirby said:


> This outfit is so cute, I love those shirts. Though I'm not quite sure about the lipstick.


I'm not a fan of dark prune-colored lipstick on myself, either. I'd probably use a lighter cherry/nude color :>


----------



## probably offline




----------



## lzzy

or anything 80's rock really


----------



## probably offline

I really want this Givenchy jacket:









Ann Demeulemeester:


----------



## AllToAll

I wonder if those asymmetrical skirts will go out of style soon. I'm tired of liking a skirt's pattern/color only see it's longer on the back than the front... :sigh



probably offline said:


> I really want this dress. I love the back, fabric and the details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


I love this dress.









I do like the sneaker pumps.


----------



## enzo

elvin posted some great stuff, but I can't ever see myself wearing winged tipped shoes, maybe capped. Can't see myself wearing white pants either. Love that raincoat. Bookmarked that site.

If I wasn't dead broke, would've had this over the winter:




























Always find it harder to dress for summer.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## AllToAll




----------



## Barette

I am seriously loving Taylor Swift's fashion as of late. I'm gonna start modeling my clothes off of her because I love that kind of style, but don't have any fashion sense of my own so I need someone to copy and she's officially it.










(minus the cat dress)










































































I seriously need her wardrobe and I majorly LOVE LOVE LOVE her new hair color and her new haircut. Makes me want to go ashy blonde even though it'd kill my hair and look awful on me.


----------



## Barette

Hell yea I actually have this coat, but in navy! I actually wore this outfit today, except I don't own a pair of oxford because the universe conspires against me (I can't find a single oxford in my size!). So I'm getting close to mimicking her style.










Also, how fabulous was this look


----------



## AussiePea

Love these kinds of fashion styles:



















Like this style on a guy, though i' never pull it off:


----------



## Limmy

Everything posted in this thread looks expensive xD


----------



## Barette

^
Ahahaha I love that video


----------



## au Lait




----------



## enzo

Print this on a white t









+
light coloured chinos
+








+









Yup.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Satsuki Muto is an awesome designer. All her designs are so loose and free. I love it. I wish I could wear her styles.






She is also a music producer. She and Azuma Riki make up the Japanese music group "Small Circle of Friends." Such talent!


----------



## probably offline

I think I'm gonna buy this vintage dress:
















I also want this Diana Orving coat/long jacket, because I love the back, but it's too expensive:


----------



## AllToAll

au Lait said:


>


Those shoes...!! And that yellow dress is adorable.


----------



## Barette

^I really love that yellow dress.


----------



## Barette

I love Elie Saab, and I now want to get married because I need to wear one of his wedding dresses.


----------



## Barette

(love on the model)---


----------



## Barette




----------



## Limmy

enzo said:


> Print this on a white t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> light coloured chinos
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.


pants not required


----------



## Barette

I can't decide if I really want this dress or not. I want more '60s inspired things, and it's kinda cute. I might get it. I'm tall enough to pull off the drop waist.


----------



## AussiePea

You really want that dress.


----------



## monkeyoffmyback

if I wasnt such a dumb**** about how to get an image onto this post I would have found a picture of Hedy Lamarr. Not the hollywood made up ones but the no makeup natural beauty. She was lovely as herself, brains, freshness


----------



## Barette

AussiePea said:


> You really want that dress.


God, I do. I'm getting it. It's kinda '60s.

Oh and I agree with whoever said Hedy Lamarr! She was so gorgeous! And so intelligent.


----------



## AussiePea

monkeyoffmyback said:


> if I wasnt such a dumb**** about how to get an image onto this post I would have found a picture of Hedy Lamarr. Not the hollywood made up ones but the no makeup natural beauty. She was lovely as herself, brains, freshness


Find the picture you want on a website, right click it and there will be an option to copy the image url or link. Then when you make a post here, type "







" and it will appear.


----------



## Barette

Barette said:


> God, I do. I'm getting it. It's kinda '60s.
> 
> Oh and I agree with whoever said Hedy Lamarr! She was so gorgeous! And so intelligent.


I bought the dress... I'm gonna be overdrawn in a few days but ah well! If I don't like it in person I can return it. I'm worried though, my computer had all these weird add-ons that I had to delete today, and now when I bought that dress, this little window popped up that said "Don't press anything while your order is processed" and I've bought from Mango before and that's never shown, so my mind is worried that I had another add-on that just took my credit card info... IDK. I hope that's normal.

**** now I'm worried. God is punishing me for spending impulsively.


----------



## .95596

Positively ethereal:


----------



## kiirby

shyguy1990 said:


> Positively ethereal:


Beauty is worth a few displaced ribs.


----------



## probably offline

I love these shoes


----------



## Limmy

hawaii shirts, bicycle shorts, and crocs w/ socks :3


----------



## .95596

Early 1900s women were gorgeous. I guess it's all those early 20th century period films I have been watching.


----------



## .95596

I have a thing for 1950s, early 1960s women too:



















Why can't garters and hosiery come back?


----------



## probably offline

shyguy1990 said:


>


That coat is glorious. Especially with that scarf. I'm with you on the hosiery, too. Except I wouldn't want to bother with that on a daily basis. I like feeling comfortable.


----------



## enzo

Limmy said:


> pants not required


Lol, nope!


----------



## .95596

enzo said:


>


I have a predilection for blazer, boots, and jeans. I usually wear them every week around campus.

Those hard to match "Go to Hell Pants" that I really want to try to pull off:


















Here is my stab at the "Go to Hell" look:


----------



## enzo

I can't pull any of this stuff off. I'm usually hiding under one of my multiple hoodies and in a pair of jeans. These are just styles I appreciate and maybe look into adopting.

Don't think I could do the bright coloured pants. Maybe something a few shades darker (unless you got a flash on).


----------



## slytherin

i am obSESSED with these girls from lookbook their style is impeccable imo:
olivia h:








kavita d:








lua p:


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm just going to be posting pictures of people in cool clothes now lol (maybe slightly off point of the thread):


----------



## Persephone The Dread

OK done now >.> got carried away.


----------



## .95596

I really like how 80s and early 90s fashion seemed really creative and vibrant:


----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## AllToAll




----------



## renegade disaster

slytherin said:


> i am obSESSED with these girls from lookbook their style is impeccable imo:
> olivia h:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kavita d:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lua p:


like those. boy london have done some casual tops I quite like


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Brasilia

enzo said:


> I can't pull any of this stuff off. I'm usually hiding under one of my multiple hoodies and in a pair of jeans. These are just styles I appreciate and maybe look into adopting. Don't think I could do the bright coloured pants. Maybe something a few shades darker (unless you got a flash on).


I have those!

But I'm too awkward to wear them too, I want to, but I just don't feel right...weird :/


----------



## lad

Ooh, glad I found this thread. I shrunk some jeans that did fit me really well, I mean the lengths fine but the the waist is too tight. They were like perfect tightness before, anyone got any tips to reverse this in anyway? I was thinking of doing the old trick of drenching them and just wearing them wet all day but I'm not sure if it would work...


----------



## Snow Bunny

I like this thread for the pictures of fashions gone by but it just reminds me that I really hate modern fashions!


----------



## renegade disaster

I quite like lucy worsely's style. she always wears nice overcoats


----------



## Reinah




----------



## Reinah




----------



## .95596

AussiePea said:


> Love these kinds of fashion styles:


Just looked up the jacket this guy wore and it is over $2,500, how does one afford that?!

Anyways, I have been going through a whole outdoors preppie kind of style now for some reason...must be my love of nature, lol.










I have been pretty mad about bean boots recently:



























And anoraks and field coats too:


----------



## probably offline




----------



## .95596

^I really like the boots.

I am quite limited when it comes to purchasing shoes since I have very wide feet and it is hard to find anything that fits properly.


----------



## .95596

Wish I could pull off the slim look but I'm disproportional body wise:










I really wish I was better at adding some colour to my outfits too, but it never seems to work out for me. Wish I could wear something like this:


----------



## enzo

Also, bookmarked this guy: http://stayclassicblog.com/ Simple stuff you can't go wrong with, while staying under budget.


----------



## probably offline

...Browsing Rodebjer.com...

I have this one:










moving on


----------



## nightrain

I think I'm going to try something like this for the summer.


----------



## Limmy




----------



## markwalters2

Limmy said:


>


Sexy...


----------



## Limmy

markwalters2 said:


> Sexy...


 i believe the correct word is "Stylish"


----------



## tbyrfan

Limmy said:


>


the birthday suit - pure and original style!!


----------



## Limmy

tbyrfan said:


> the birthday suit - pure and original style!! :lol


xD of course! whats more stylish than some good ol' fashion nudity?


----------



## Lil Sebastian

Is that Cilla Black at the front?? Surprise Surprise indeed. Lorra lorra.


----------



## renegade disaster

Lil Sebastian said:


> Is that Cilla Black at the front?? Surprise Surprise indeed. Lorra lorra.


♪ "surprise surprise, the unexpected slaps you between the thighs" ♫

(I totally stole that line from tlog)


----------



## .95596

I hope they put down covers over those seats before they sat on them (shudders)


----------



## enzo

Lol, how did they get past security? Or did they just strip in the cabin?


----------



## Limmy

WooP Thread Derailed!

+10 points for me


----------



## .95596

To get us back on track, how about some late 1960s fashion Mad Men?


----------



## .95596

Some more:


----------



## probably offline

nightrain said:


> I think I'm going to try something like this for the summer.


I like it

(also, that guy is dreamy)


----------



## AllToAll

These shoes look like they were designed with a 10 y/o in mind, but I bought them...


----------



## enzo




----------



## .95596

AllToAll said:


> These shoes look like they were designed with a 10 y/o in mind, but I bought them...


Those look neat, especially with the hound's tooth pattern of the trousers.

I am saving up for some Blucher Mocs since they are versatile.

I have abandoned the sock-less fad that has been going around because I ruined my boat-shoes and loafers by not wearing any socks. If only there was some way to wear socks but have it not look odd, oh well.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I love this bag:










and some of the other bags by the same person I think:




























also these shoes are lovely:










and this dress <3


----------



## .95596

How about some Lanvin, they had a short-lived line at H&M a while back.


----------



## AllToAll

I want 'em.


----------



## markwalters2




----------



## probably offline




----------



## AllToAll




----------



## Brasilia

ugly but still. it's fashion. vogue.


----------



## purplebutterfly

^^^ lol


----------



## renegade disaster

I really need some new shoes/boots. also feel like I should have more chunky knitwear like these;






























liking these too;























I would like a socially acceptable onesie. the thing is, even if it was just about acceptable to wear this to the shops I would probably be filled with paranoia about it.

















liking this range of topman clothing by james long
http://****ingyoung.es/james-long-for-topman/









I could probably get away with that cardigan

edit; stupid word filter on here! this pic and link might work instead









http://www.topman.com/webapp/wcs/st...yId=827193&interstitial=true&geoip=noredirect


----------



## probably offline




----------



## probably offline

I love Petar Petrov(both men's and women's)

Some examples from the collection:

(I like guys who dress like this)


----------

